# G M T Collection



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

GMT Collection in the winter sun


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one John







.....not a Glycine in sight









Heres an old friend of yours









MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Excellent John.

Paraticularly like the - ahem - middle one.

That next to it an O&W?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Particularly like the - ahem - middle one.
> 
> That next to it an O&W?


 Yes Paul it's an O&W M6 with an aftermarket dial and hands.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Particularly like the - ahem - middle one.
> ...


 See - I'm getting better at this watch thing lark


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Very Very smart indeed.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice JoT. Very nice indeed.

I noticed the crowns are pulled out. Do you always store your watches with the crown out? Why? Any advantage to that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

hakim said:


> Very nice JoT. Very nice indeed.
> 
> I noticed the crowns are pulled out. Do you always store your watches with the crown out? Why? Any advantage to that?


I would think he did it to hack the seconds to stop the blur on a longish exposure.

I'll have the middle one John.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> Very nice JoT. Very nice indeed.
> 
> I noticed the crowns are pulled out. Do you always store your watches with the crown out? Why? Any advantage to that?


 I just pulled them out to stop the second hands!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll have second from right.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'll have second from right.


 And I have the Marathon on the end







and would like the O&W


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That leaves me with the Breitling then


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> That leaves me with the Breitling then


 You're OK J. I'm not a greedy person - I will buy my own GMT


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Vey cool collection.


----------



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

Jot,

what is the brand of the second watch from left, i recognized only R in the circle?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> it's an O&W M6 with an aftermarket dial and hands


----------

